# cut species north slope?



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

What type of cuts are in red castle?

I found this map, but red castle is left off. I know some of those lakes were stocked with other types in the past.

http://www.utahcutthroatslam.org/utah-native-cutthroat-trout/

Thoughts?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't know the answer, but I think I need to get fishing!


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Based on it draining down the East Fork Smiths Fork and this website https://txpub.usgs.gov/DSS/streamer/web/. I would say Colorado River Cutthroat.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Yellowstone cutthroat were historically stocked in the red castles and grew to be quite large. However, with the restoration of that drainage back to native cutthroat, I doubt that yellowstones are still stocked up there. I think I saw that tiger trout were actually stocked up there a few years ago, but I don't know if colorado river cutts have been stocked up there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I caught these two cutts in Red Castle the same day.





I don't have a clue what type of cutthroat they are.

.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

They both look like colorado river cutts....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I chatted up the biologist a bit before I took my trip to Red Castle.

The (remaining) cutthroat in the upper part of that drainage are Yellowstone. They have not stocked cutthroat for a long time up there, but when they did, it was with Yellowstone cutts.

Now it's a mess of skinny tigers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I chatted up the biologist a bit before I took my trip to Red Castle.
> 
> The (remaining) cutthroat in the upper part of that drainage are Yellowstone. They have not stocked cutthroat for a long time up there, but when they did, it was with Yellowstone cutts.
> 
> Now it's a mess of skinny tigers.


The bottom Cutthroat in my picture doesn't look like Yellowstone Cutt to me but I'm no biologist. By the "upper part of the drainage" do you mean the upper lake or anything above the "Y" (east fork)?

.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The bottom Cutthroat in my picture doesn't look like Yellowstone Cutt to me but I'm no biologist. By the "upper part of the drainage" do you mean the upper lake or anything above the "Y" (east fork)?
> 
> .


That male on the bottom looks like a Yellowstone to me. Kind of a purplish tone to it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't believe that drainage has been restored yet.

I'll have to check my emails to verify what was said about that.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Found the emails. They dont know of any native fish in the Smith's Fork drainage.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Found the emails. They dont know of any native fish in the Smith's Fork drainage.


All of the Smith's Fork drainage or just the Utah section? A lot of the Smith's Fork is in Wyoming.

.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

We didn't get that detailed about the lower end.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> That male on the bottom looks like a Yellowstone to me. Kind of a purplish tone to it.


OK, like I say I don't know. I have to look them up.

What about the top one?

.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

To me, female cutts exhibit much less variety in their look. I'll say Yellowstone since that's the only species of cutt in there, but CR females that I've seen look a lot like that as well.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------

